# Deleting an old catalog takes ages on XP



## ronandownes (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it normal to take so long-2' minutes or more to delete a catalog of several Gb.

Ronan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 2, 2008)

Thread moved as this is as operating system issue rather than a LR issue.

Ronan, how long does it take to delete several GB of anything else?  I'd guess the huge amount of small files (previews) may be a factor, but I wouldn't expect it to take that long.


----------



## Bosco Cheung (Apr 3, 2008)

Ronan,
Would you mind to let us know your physical hard drive specification (size, connection e.g. internal SATA or external USB), as well as the number of photos in your catalog? (as Vic pointed out, the amount of previews matters, and on another thread you mentioned you're dealing with 2''k pictures!)
Cheers
Bosco


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Apr 3, 2008)

If you remove through the explorer window it will take a while. Use the deltree command under a command prompt to get some speed.


----------

